
Blade: A Data Center Garbage Collector [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1504.02578.pdf
======
andrewchambers
It makes me wonder if this was the better option for Go servers rather than
the incremental collector coming in Go 1.6. I guess the two aren't mutually
exclusive.

------
cagenut
we came very close to resorting to a jerry-rigged version of this using
loadbalancer healthchecks that probed jmx for oldgen size.

